# Attention-All Blackdown CL Cadets 2004



## GGHG_Cadet (13 Oct 2004)

All the Cadet Leader companies took the St.John's Ambulance emergancy first aid course,right? I know my company (Foxtrot) did. I passed and recieved my emergency first aid badge but what I have not recieved yet was my certificate from St.John's Ambulance. Have any other CL cadets who passed recieved their certificate yet? If not do you know why you have not recieved it yet?


----------



## Ranger (13 Oct 2004)

Yeah same here, I got my badge but still have not recieved my Certificate.
Anyone know why??


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (13 Oct 2004)

SGT McWATT TO THE RESCUE!!!

I did expedition and re-qualified for Standard first aid with St. Johns.
It is because St. Johns ambulance is not going to issue out certificates to everyone who did that. It is also not needed because it is a pre request to take it to pass ACL. It is on your course report if you passed. So that is all the proof you need.
Regards,


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (13 Oct 2004)

Thanks, Sgt.McWatt I can finally tell the rest of my platoon so they can stop bugging me.


----------



## Ranger (13 Oct 2004)

YAY thanks Rick!
You're the best!


----------



## foerestedwarrior (13 Oct 2004)

Sgt. McWatt said:
			
		

> SGT McWATT TO THE RESCUE!!!
> 
> I did expedition and re-qualified for Standard first aid with St. Johns.
> It is because St. Johns ambulance is not going to issue out certificates to everyone who did that. It is also not needed because it is a pre request to take it to pass ACL. It is on your course report if you passed. So that is all the proof you need.
> Regards,




NOOOOOOOO

being a first aid instructor, i think this may count for something. If you were taught by a certified St. Johns first-aid instructor, on a real course, which i asume you did. You MUST get a card that says your current level of training. I would go through your chain of command at your unit and inquire about why these badges have not come, and how to go about gettin them, they also can take an excess of 3 months to get to you.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (13 Oct 2004)

Well I did ACL 2 years ago and Ill Ive gotten was the Emergency badge in my envelope and it saying that I attained that level on my course report. Than this year I didn't get one either. regardless you don't NEED a certificate as long as you get a photocopy of your course report.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (13 Oct 2004)

I did recieve my badge but did not recieve the certificate. I did email my plt officer who is looking in to getting us certificates.


----------



## foerestedwarrior (14 Oct 2004)

Your course repost may be good enough for your unit to allow you to wear the badge on your uniform, but you NEED the c-card to prove you are certified for liability reasons.


----------



## Lt Smash (3 Nov 2004)

Guys...what you have to do is have your CO notify Blackdown about your certificates not being issued.  And then they will contact the appropriate authorities that they went through orignally.  It is the best way.  Blackdown will be operational again starting in January.

Cheers


----------



## gt102 (3 Nov 2004)

Thanks sir, I will do that! 
step back continue marching


----------

